# Yorkshire & NE vs Northwest - The War of the Roses



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

Right folks, any takers for a match?

Providing we can all agree on a date & venue and can get enough from each side, who's up for it?

I'm thinking maybe sometime in May/June when we have more chance of decent weather and either somewhere inbetween Huddersfield & Oldham ish as a neutral venue (Jeez, it sounds like a fight is taking place doesnt it lol) or we could play a home & away tie.

If you're interested, leave your name (and who you're playing for if you're not already listed in the Yorks & NE team as i dont know who plays for the NW) and any specific dates you  *cant* make.

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team</u>*
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)

*<u>Northwest Team</u>*


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2009)

I guess living in Lincolnshire rules me out?


----------



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

Can you not class yourself as South Yorkshire for the day?


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 3, 2009)

Can you not class yourself as South Yorkshire for the day? 

Click to expand...

You'll be asking for Hull next!


----------



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

lol

Are you up for it fella?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2009)

The trouble is I'm actaully Scottish living in Lincolnshire so I'm really confused who I can play for lol 
I guess I'll have to wait for another Lincs golfer to join the forum to get a game


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 3, 2009)

lol

Are you up for it fella?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm in.

Can't do last week in May or 1st week in June as I'm in sunny Italy but any weekend with notice is good for me!


----------



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2009)

The trouble is I'm actaully Scottish living in Lincolnshire so I'm really confused who I can play for lol 
I guess I'll have to wait for another Lincs golfer to join the forum to get a game  

Click to expand...

Not meaning to hijack but where are you in Lincolnshire. You mentioned Angus in another post so clearly know my club. Being in Rutland I am on the Lincolnshire border and could do with trying out a few other courses.


----------



## vig (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm always up for one.
Couldn't give unavailable dates until i check at work.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)
vig

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>


----------



## evita4 (Mar 3, 2009)

Count me in as well guys.  North West if you please.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)
vig

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
evita4


----------



## HartleyHare (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm up for this....

NW team.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)
vig

<u>*Northwest Team</u>*
evita4 
HartleyHare


----------



## HartleyHare (Mar 3, 2009)

ooh, forgot to say i'll be okay for any date (weekend) except Saturday 16th May, i've organised a society day from work then.


----------



## RGuk (Mar 3, 2009)

Right folks, any takers for a match?

Providing we can all agree on a date & venue and can get enough from each side, who's up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Whoops, I'm a bit slow, been away for 72 hours.....

Would RGuk like to play.....?......pontificates, goes for a beer outside, checks diary, phones a friend.....

YES!!! Oldham.....looks about right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2009)

If you guys can get a date sorted I can preview it in the mag which may get a bit more interest for you


----------



## Robo (Mar 3, 2009)

Put me down.Yorkshire & NE.


----------



## tincup (Mar 3, 2009)

im in for the yorkshire team, dates permitting


----------



## KeefG (Mar 3, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)
vig
Robo
Tincup

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
evita4
HartleyHare (not sat 16th may)
RGuk


----------



## RGuk (Mar 3, 2009)

You know, Buxton offers 2fore1 green fees. Â£12 a man....could be a good deal, more to spend in the bar!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in the NW team if poss


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2009)

[quote Not meaning to hijack but where are you in Lincolnshire. You mentioned Angus in another post so clearly know my club. Being in Rutland I am on the Lincolnshire border and could do with trying out a few other courses. 

[/QUOTE]
I'm not a member anywhere GB72 but I'm attached to Martin Moor G. C.
I pressume you've played Belton Park/Woods, Sleaford, Torksey, Newark etc?


----------



## The23rdman (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm up for it. I'm not a Yorkshireman, but I live in Leeds. Hope that counts!

I'll get back to you on dates.


----------



## vig (Mar 4, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)
vig

<u>*Northwest Team</u>*
evita4 
HartleyHare
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say which team I was going to play for 


If it's a weekend then Sunday's are all ok.  Saturday's, I work until midday so any travel would restrict my earliest available tee time to about 1.30pm.
Could make most weekdays with notice but can't do w/c 9th march, w/c 6th April or w/c 13 April unless it covers the bank holiday weekend (which may be a good time to book it)


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Providing the date is right count me in for the Red Rose!!


----------



## gjbike (Mar 4, 2009)

could only play on the following dates due to holidays
may 24,25,26,27,28 June 5,21,22,23,24,25


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be in the Yorkshire team, shifts permitting. Once a date's been decided I'll be able to confirm whether I'm available.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 5, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)
vig (sundays best)
Robo
Tincup
The23rdman
Smigger79

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
evita4
HartleyHare (not sat 16th may)
RGuk
Stuart_C
AlchemyGolf
gjbike (only available may 24,25,26,27,28 June 5,21,22,23,24,25)


----------



## TonyN (Mar 6, 2009)

Go on then I suppose so! 

Cant make the W/C 9th May and I may have to withdraw from the comp at any time should I get a better offer! (job wise)


----------



## KeefG (Mar 7, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
KeefG (any dates for me are fine)
Forefortheday (not last week may or 1st week june)
vig (sundays best)
Robo
Tincup
The23rdman
Smigger79

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
evita4
HartleyHare (not sat 16th may)
RGuk
Stuart_C
AlchemyGolf
gjbike (only available may 24,25,26,27,28 June 5,21,22,23,24,25)
TonyN (cant do w/c 9th May)


----------



## 007chappie (Mar 7, 2009)

Deffo.
Will have to suck it and see with the dates though, I work 2 weeks away then 3 off at home, so will have to wait on dates and work out if I'm off. Definately can't play from 1st May -8th May, going to mauritius - golfing, obviously! 

NW By the way!!!


----------



## thegogg (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd be up for playing for the North West... if they'd have me? (I'm in North Wales)


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 8, 2009)

I would definately be up for this.
 I can't make the last week in May, but ok for any other date.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 9, 2009)

Another Scot hiding in West Yorkshire
Any time any where as the Martini advert goes.
As I live on the Derbyshire Manchester border does that make me SW or SE


----------



## KeefG (Mar 9, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)*
*Forefortheday (confirmed)* 
vig 
Robo
*Tincup (confirmed)*
The23rdman
Smigger79
grumpyjock

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
evita4
HartleyHare
RGuk
Stuart_C
AlchemyGolf
gjbike
TonyN
007chappie
thegogg
qwerty


----------



## KeefG (Mar 9, 2009)

Right fellas....looking at all the dates people are & arent available, how about Sunday 21st June?

As we now have at least 8 on each side, the first 8 to confirm for both sides have the spots, that said if more want to play and we have even numbers on both sides then thats obviosuly fine.

Please reply again if Sun 21st is good for you and i'll mark you down as confirmed.

Location and format next....any ideas?


----------



## tincup (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunday 21st is fine with me. Have you got any ideas on locations yet?
Craig


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep good for me.

North or West Yorks for me if possible.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunday 21st is fine with me. Have you got any ideas on locations yet?
Craig
		
Click to expand...

I have no ideas at all to be honest, i havent lived in Leeds all that long really.

We need somewhere that is a nice course, that isnt too expensive and is somewhere inbetween the NE & NW.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## toonarmy (Mar 9, 2009)

Only just spotted this, but if needed I could play for the Northern Monkeys (Yorkshire).

Sunday 21st June is fine by me. 

In terms of course, a suggestion from the GM boys as to a suitable venue would seem worth a nudge? Not to mention a nice juicy rate for all that lovely exposure the course will get...


----------



## KeefG (Mar 9, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)*
*Forefortheday (confirmed)*
vig
Robo
*Tincup(confirmed)*
The23rdman
Smigger79
grumpyjock
*toonarmy (confirmed)*

*<u>Northwest Team*_</u>_
evita4
HartleyHare
RGuk
Stuart_C
AlchemyGolf
gjbike
TonyN
007chappie
thegogg
qwerty


----------



## gjbike (Mar 9, 2009)

Right fellas....looking at all the dates people are & arent available, how about Sunday 21st June?
		
Click to expand...

21st is fine with me just need a venue ????


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 9, 2009)

fine by me Boothferry does a nice deal.


----------



## Smigger79 (Mar 9, 2009)

That date's fine by me.


----------



## vig (Mar 9, 2009)

Any Sunday is fine with me, so i'm a definate.

Boothferry is a good trek for the NW boys. 

I played it years ago, lots of water as I remember (evita, are you watching.

There must be something near the border of Yorks/Lancs/Cheshire


----------



## evita4 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am a confirmed for the 21 Jun for the NW.  See you all there.


----------



## 007chappie (Mar 9, 2009)

Right fellas....looking at all the dates people are & arent available, how about Sunday 21st June?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Guys,

Back to work for a fortnight on the 18th. 
Come on NW!


----------



## HartleyHare (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunday 21st is fine with me.
any ideas for location yet?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in KeefG Northwest team looking forward to it.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 9, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)*
*Forefortheday (confirmed)*
*vig (confirmed)*
Robo
*Tincup(confirmed)*
The23rdman
*Smigger79 (confirmed)*
*grumpyjock (confirmed)*
*toonarmy (confirmed)*

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
*evita4 (confirmed)*
*HartleyHare (confirmed)*
RGuk
*Stuart_C (confirmed)*
AlchemyGolf
*gjbike (confirmed)*
TonyN
thegogg
qwerty


----------



## TonyN (Mar 9, 2009)

As we now have at least 8 on each side, the first 8 to confirm for both sides have the spots, quote]

Sorry, As good as it is what your trying to do, I don't like this idea. Its not what the forum is about. 

Instead of saying the first 8 are in, why dont you just set a cut off date for anyone interested leaving it as late as possible to booking.

Why should someone missout because they were not fast enough to respond? 

I cant give you a definite on this till a bit closer to the time, so if you prefere, I will withdraw my name from the list. 

Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2009)

Even though not involved I have to say the idea of first come sucks. It isn't what the forum is about. If you have odd numbers so what I'm sure you can find a way to accommodate everyone. Poor show


----------



## TonyN (Mar 9, 2009)

Even though not involved I have to say the idea of first come sucks. It isn't what the forum is about. If you have odd numbers so what I'm sure you can find a way to accommodate everyone. Poor show
		
Click to expand...

Odd numbers souldn't be a problem, we had an Odd number at Goswick. Rick had to play on his own against Tommo and J_F He played against them on alternate holes, its not perfect, but atleast no one gets left out!


----------



## KeefG (Mar 10, 2009)

TonyN - instead of having a pop, would you care to take over organising this?

I really dont give a toss how the teams are sorted to be honest, i just want a game of golf.


----------



## vig (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm all for commiting and responding early however if we do go for a June date it is quite far in the future and more may wish to commit nearer the time.  To get a solid 16 is great but lets not close the door on others wanting to take part.  I'm sure that once a venue has been agreed, provisional numbers can be catered for.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 10, 2009)

Let anyone & everyone confirm then, if we have odd numbers nearer the time i'm sure some of us will have mates they can bring along.....no bloody ringers though 

I have two good friends that will play, Phil Casey & Liam Eastwood.....


----------



## evita4 (Mar 10, 2009)

How about Skipton for a venue?

http://www.skiptongolfclub.co.uk


I know it is near the Lancs/Yorks border.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks nice enough, if a little on the short side off the yellows at only 5789yds.

If everyone agrees we can see if they'll do us a deal?  Or does anyone have any other suggestions to throw into the pot?


----------



## TonyN (Mar 10, 2009)

TonyN - instead of having a pop, would you care to take over organising this?
		
Click to expand...

Keef, I wasn't having a 'pop' if you re-read my post you will see it was complimentry if anything. I was only expressing an opinion and merely making a suggestion to try and keep everyone interested and invloved. 

I have been to and organised enough meets on here to know that you will always get people dropping out last minute, or confirming days before, See MWJ's post about his hand!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 10, 2009)

Sunday 21st is fine with me

 Clitheroe is worth a look. Very good course, its just on the Lanc's side of the border

www.clitheroegolfclub.com]www.clitheroegolfclub.com[/url]


----------



## KeefG (Mar 10, 2009)

Clitheroe looks a nice course, looking at their green fees page though they only give prices for visiting parties on Mon - Fri so would appear we couldnt play there on a Sunday


----------



## KeefG (Mar 10, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)*
*Forefortheday (confirmed)*
*vig (confirmed)*
*Robo (confirmed)*
*Tincup(confirmed)*
The23rdman
*Smigger79 (confirmed)*
*grumpyjock (confirmed)*
*toonarmy (confirmed)*

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
*evita4 (confirmed)*
*HartleyHare (confirmed)*
RGuk
*Stuart_C (confirmed)*
AlchemyGolf
*gjbike (confirmed)*
TonyN
thegogg
*qwerty (confirmed)*


----------



## vig (Mar 11, 2009)

How about Bingley St Ives?.  Never played it but it used to have a fantastic reputation


----------



## tonecapone (Mar 11, 2009)

Could make one in for the Yorkshire side if you need another player


----------



## HartleyHare (Mar 11, 2009)

How about Bingley St Ives?.  Never played it but it used to have a fantastic reputation
		
Click to expand...

looking at their site Vig it looks like they don't do weekend society packages.


----------



## thegogg (Mar 11, 2009)

I can also make the 21st so you can put me down for the North West. Not played many couses outside of North Wales so I'm looking foward to playing a new course.


----------



## Timberbonce (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Yorkshire &amp; NE vs Northwest - The War of the Roses*

I should be ok to play for the Yorkshire side if theres a space. I'm easy.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Yorkshire &amp; NE vs Northwest - The War of the Roses*

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*_</u>_
*KeefG (confirmed)
Forefortheday (confirmed)
vig (confirmed)
Robo (confirmed)
Tincup(confirmed)*
The23rdman
*Smigger79 (confirmed)
grumpyjock (confirmed)
toonarmy (confirmed)
tonecapone (confirmed)
timberbonce (confirmed)*

*<u>Northwest Team*_</u>_
*evita4 (confirmed)
HartleyHare (confirmed)*
RGuk
*Stuart_C (confirmed)*
AlchemyGolf
*gjbike (confirmed)*
TonyN
*thegogg (confirmed)
qwerty (confirmed)*


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Yorkshire &amp; NE vs Northwest - The War of the Roses*

Keef move me to the NW team as I play and live t'other side of the pennines these days.(That's if its acceptable to you gents)

Just to even up the numbers I wont start talking funny or owt


----------



## vig (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Yorkshire &amp; NE vs Northwest - The War of the Roses*

Firm up the numbers,  provisionally book 4/5 tee times when decided where.  Sort out who plays for who 2-3 weeks before the event.


----------



## vig (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunday 21st is fine with me. Have you got any ideas on locations yet?
Craig
		
Click to expand...

I have no ideas at all to be honest, i havent lived in Leeds all that long really.

We need somewhere that is a nice course, that isnt too expensive and is somewhere inbetween the NE & NW.  Any ideas anyone?
		
Click to expand...

KeefG.  I don't want to p!$$ on your bonfire and if you've got somewhere lined up please ignore this.
We were talking about this in the clubhouse when we finished our games today and didn't think any venue had been decided on yet.  Anyhow, i asked the pro at my course and he said that it wouldn't be a problem for a block tee booking on Sundays, also said that they could do a special to include a carvery. He also said that we can use medal tees and would set out nearest the pins etc... Would need to book pretty soon though as the dates are going fast.
Course is easy to get to (2 minutes from M62) and the lads today thought it was pretty accessible.
If you're interested, pm me.  you can come for a test drive one weekend if you like.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 19, 2009)

vig - which course is that fella?  I've trawled back through the thread but cant find where you mean! lol


----------



## vig (Mar 19, 2009)

Mid Yorkshire (it's pinned on the map).  access from m62 & A1M.  Played today with  Gjbike, tincup, smigger, Tonecapone, Bobmac & his good lady Jan


----------



## gjbike (Mar 20, 2009)

Vig just checked with my club, Bolton Old links and it's members and guests on sunday, so I think it's your place Mid-yorkshire or a change of date to midweek ??????


----------



## vig (Mar 21, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)*
*Forefortheday (confirmed)*
*vig (confirmed)*
*Robo (confirmed)*
*Tincup(confirmed)*
The23rdman
*Smigger79 (confirmed)*
*grumpyjock (confirmed)*
*toonarmy (confirmed)*

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
*evita4 (confirmed)*
*HartleyHare (confirmed)*
RGuk
*Stuart_C (confirmed)*
AlchemyGolf
*gjbike (confirmed)*
TonyN
thegogg
*qwerty (confirmed)*

Click to expand...

I have exchanged Pm's with Keef and he is ok if I "take the bull by the horns" so to speak.

Has anyone got any objections to my course (see pin on the map)  It is fairly central and is ideally situated near the motorway networks.
I don't think that anyone will be travelling much further than TonyN. I'm sure that Tony can state how long a journey it is.

Based on the names above and taking into account any late entrants, I will book as if there are going to be between 24 & 28 attendees.  This wouldn't exclude anyone wanting to take part, but would allow us to cancel a few at short notice if any dropped out.
If there are no objections by Monday, I will speak with the club secretary and sort things.
Would all be wanting food laid on, as I am lead to believe that they do a good carvery on a Sunday and it would be something like Â£27 all in.
I will confirm all when I have spoken to the secretary.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 21, 2009)

Well done Dave glade to see that you have taken it by horns hope it wasn't painfull


----------



## mono217 (Mar 21, 2009)

Can i play in the north west team


----------



## RGDave (Mar 21, 2009)

Is there a date yet? I'm keen to play (obviously) but I'm a bit behind with the thread. Can you write the postcode (on here or a PM) so I can see the journey please.


----------



## mono217 (Mar 21, 2009)

Defo vig


----------



## KeefG (Mar 22, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)
vig (confirmed)
Robo (confirmed)
Tincup(confirmed)*
The23rdman
*Smigger79 (confirmed)
grumpyjock (confirmed)
toonarmy (confirmed)
tonecapone (confirmed)
timberbonce (confirmed)*

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
*evita4 (confirmed)
HartleyHare (confirmed)*
RGuk
*Stuart_C (confirmed)*
AlchemyGolf
*gjbike (confirmed)*
TonyN
*thegogg (confirmed)
qwerty (confirmed) 
mono217 (confirmed)
Forefortheday (confirmed)*


----------



## KeefG (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there a date yet? I'm keen to play (obviously) but I'm a bit behind with the thread. Can you write the postcode (on here or a PM) so I can see the journey please.
		
Click to expand...

Date is Sunday 21st June, postcode of Mid Yorks GC is WF8 3BP


----------



## mono217 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats fine with me


----------



## tincup (Mar 22, 2009)

Im in all fine with me


----------



## vig (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there a date yet? I'm keen to play (obviously) but I'm a bit behind with the thread. Can you write the postcode (on here or a PM) so I can see the journey please.
		
Click to expand...

Date is Sunday 21st June, postcode of Mid Yorks GC is WF8 3BP
		
Click to expand...

Thanx for that Keef.  Only just logged back in.  Was on the juice last night & been to see Sis in hospital today.

I will post tomorrow tea time (Monday) after I have seen the secretary.


----------



## vig (Mar 23, 2009)

Right folks.

I have been to the club and provisionally booked the tees for a minimum of 16, maximum 24.  I hope this is sufficient as not to exclude anyone that wants to attend.


There is a deposit of Â£5 per person but more on that in a while.

The basic green fee is Â£22.50.  If you want coffee and bacon butty before the off that's another Â£3.10.  For the carvery after play it is Â£5.85.  I am told that this is a superb meal.  Not had one myself but I know a few members that have had it and say that it is a "proper" plate full

So Golf Â£22.50.
Golf bith coffee & butty is Â£25.60
Golf with Carvery (recommended) is Â£28.35
Golf with coffee, butty & carvery is Â£31.45.

I will put up another post and then PM folks that have expressed an interest.
Don't worry if you are not certain at the moment whether you can make it or not.  They said as long as I let them know in advance, I should be able to add numbers.


----------



## KeefG (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice one vig!

I'm easy and will go with the flow, if enough are staying for the carvery then i'll go with that.

Regardless i'll be there early enough for a bacon buttie and a coffee before kickoff.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 23, 2009)

Thatâ€™s great,put me down for the full monty.  
Any Ideas as to what format to play? 
How about a few quid for prizes


----------



## KeefG (Mar 23, 2009)

Â£4 in each, have a nearest pin, longest drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd place individual stableford score and also best team stableford score?

Not sure what format to play, just whatever everyone else fancies is good enough for me.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 23, 2009)

Stableford 3/4 HC


----------



## KeefG (Mar 23, 2009)

aye


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Fella's.new to the forum and if you're looking for a player on sunday 21st june,I'm game.regards Bill H/cap 10 Arrowe Park G.C.   Wirral,Merseyside. and yes N.W.please


----------



## TonyN (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Bill. You are not to far away from me. Played Arrowe last year, not bad for a Muni.

I am from the Wirral aswell, currently in Chester though!


----------



## teetime72 (Mar 23, 2009)

OK Vig,Now we have a time & place put me down please.

Who to play for??

My great grandad was a Yorkie,but he had the good sense
to marry a Lancashire Lass and move over t`hill to Red Rose 
county,so NW for me.


----------



## mono217 (Mar 23, 2009)

Full monty for me too


----------



## vig (Mar 28, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)
vig (confirmed)
Robo (confirmed)
Tincup(confirmed)*
The23rdman
*Smigger79 (confirmed)
grumpyjock (confirmed)
toonarmy (confirmed)
tonecapone (confirmed)
timberbonce (confirmed)*

*<u>Northwest Team*</u>
*evita4 (confirmed)
HartleyHare (confirmed)*
RGuk
*Stuart_C (confirmed)*
AlchemyGolf
*gjbike (confirmed)*
TonyN
*thegogg (confirmed)
qwerty (confirmed) 
mono217 (confirmed)
Forefortheday (confirmed)*

Click to expand...

For the guys in the original list, above, that haven't responded to the other post.  Can you confirm on the other post "yorks/Ne vs Nw).  Then I can start getting things in motion.

If anyone else wants to attend that hasn't already let it be known, it isn't too late.
If you think you fancy it but can't confirm yet, can yo also respond.  That way at least I know i've got sufficient tee times.


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey fella's,Im still interested in a game if you need to make the numbers up


----------



## vig (Mar 30, 2009)

Put it on the other post, then I can keep track.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im sure i've confirmed this somewhere else on this forum.   N.West please


----------



## vig (Apr 17, 2009)

Century, you're in, don't worry


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 17, 2009)

Vig, thanks mate,look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys,Yorkshire & NE vs Northwest, I would like to donate a  half decent bottle of Scotch,for nearest the pin ( on the Green). or longest drive (on the fairway) don't want to step on anyone's toe's,any objections ??????


----------



## TonyN (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't think so Century, the forum usually accepts gifts  with open arms and open mouths 

We need to get together before this meet. You can come play at Upton with me.


----------



## vig (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey guys,Yorkshire & NE vs Northwest, I would like to donate a  half decent bottle of Scotch,for nearest the pin ( on the Green). or longest drive (on the fairway) don't want to step on anyone's toe's,any objections ??????  

Click to expand...

Objections?  You gotta be joking.
I was thinking about asking whether we ought to stick a few more quid in for some prizes.

Will speak at Mottram Tomorrow, I believe that there are about half a doz playing there that are at our meet.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Tony,would welcome the chance to play Upton,this coming week is out,but i'll find out when my day off is, the week after next mate,  Bill


----------



## TonyN (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok Bill, Dont want to hijack the post anymore so PM your free dates.


----------



## vig (Apr 23, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)
vig (confirmed)
Robo (confirmed)
Tincup + brother(confirmed)
The23rdman still to receive a PM
Smigger79 (confirmed)
grumpyjock (confirmed)
toonarmy still need a response
tonecapone still ne a response
timberbonce (confirmed)

<u>Northwest Team</u>
evita4 (confirmed)
HartleyHare (confirmed)
RGuk still to receive a pm
Stuart_C (confirmed)
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
gjbike (confirmed)
TonyN (confirmed ?)
thegogg still to respond
qwerty (still to respond 
mono217 (confirmed)
Forefortheday (confirmed) 
Centuryg (confirmed)
Njd (confirmed)

*

Click to expand...

*

I will re-send PM's to those that haven't responded yet, just in case you didn't receive it.

We need a couple more for the NE team, currently outnumbered by NW.  I know there are a few Yorksshire boys on the forum that haven't expressed an interest.  Come on guys!!!
If anyone else wants to attend that hasn't already let it be known, it isn't too late. 

*

Click to expand...


----------



## vig (Apr 23, 2009)

*<u>Yorkshire & NE Team*</u>
*KeefG (confirmed)
vig (confirmed)
Robo (confirmed)
Tincup + brother(confirmed)
The23rdman still to receive a PM
Smigger79 (confirmed)
grumpyjock (confirmed)
toonarmy still need a response
tonecapone still ne a response
timberbonce (confirmed)

<u>Northwest Team</u>
evita4 (confirmed)
HartleyHare (confirmed)
RGuk still to receive a pm
Stuart_C (confirmed)
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
gjbike (confirmed)
TonyN (confirmed ?)
thegogg still to respond
qwerty (still to respond 
mono217 (confirmed)
Forefortheday (confirmed) 
Centuryg (confirmed)
Njd (confirmed)
Teetime 72 (confirmed) 

*

Click to expand...

*

I will re-send PM's to those that haven't responded yet, just in case you didn't receive it.

We need a couple more for the NE team, currently outnumbered by NW.  I know there are a few Yorksshire boys on the forum that haven't expressed an interest.  Come on guys!!!
If anyone else wants to attend that hasn't already let it be known, it isn't too late. 

*

Click to expand...

* 

*

Click to expand...

*

Sorry, just had to re post as I missed Sid off (Teetime72)

Appologies Sid  *


----------



## Parmo (Apr 24, 2009)

*walks in to the sound of a spaghetti western*

count me in  (work depending)


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 26, 2009)

Count me in too!


----------



## vig (Apr 27, 2009)

PM on it's way


----------

